

Monit Team Widthdraws Inspeqtor Takedown - dpeck
https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2014-10-06-tildeslash-retraction.md

======
mperham
What a fun day.

Now here's the only URL you need. :-D

[https://github.com/mperham/inspeqtor/wiki#getting-
started](https://github.com/mperham/inspeqtor/wiki#getting-started)

~~~
oomkiller
Glad to see it ended well. You got yourself some good PR too, I will
definitely be considering using inspeqtor in my projects now; I didn't know
about it before.

------
general_failure
This made me respect the Monit team more. Very good apology.

------
dpeck
Background discussion from earlier today in case you missed it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8416773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8416773)

------
d4mi3n
I'm not familiar with the situation here, but it's nice to see the Monit guys
retracting what ended up to be a misguided takedown.

Anybody know if there was any sort of formal apology made from Monit to the
people behind inspeqtor (presumably @mperham on Github)?

~~~
bratsche
[https://twitter.com/mperham/status/519326759930454016](https://twitter.com/mperham/status/519326759930454016)

------
VeejayRampay
Congratulations to Mike Perham. Sidekiq is an impressive project, I hope that
Inspeqtor will follow its path and serve the needs of thousands of users in
the years to come.

Now that the DMCA has been taken down, it's time to kiq some ass!

------
bcardarella
The cynic in me believes that monit's DMCA takedown notice was soon to be
invalidated anyway. I'm seeing this as damage control more than an honest
attempt to correct their mistake.

~~~
jrochkind1
There's no such thing as "soon to be invalidated" in DMCA, in practice anyway.
It would have stretched on and on, and the takedown-issuer definitely has the
advantage.

They probably did realize their legal case wasn't entirely clear, but that's
not stopped plenty of companies before. They probably also realized it was
really bad PR. They probably also realized it was just plain jerky behavior.
And wasn't necessary for the success of their project.

